
[meta] 4chan technology board satires hacker news, hilarious - azeirah
http://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/48696148
======
pierrec
The amount of hate in this thread is unbelievable. Why do people nitpick on
the author's background, when there are many interesting aspects of the
technology to be discussed? OTOH, I don't want to take away from the coolness
factor here, and I hate to be _that guy_ , but theses resources ought to be
put to better use. People forget that developers aren't fungible resources,
and it's just sad to see the problem being swept under the rug like this.

Which brings me to the question : why is this even on the front page? It's not
even remotely news. It's a linkbaity title that leads to a paywalled, ad-
ridden, overloaded page. The scrolling is broken and the font is illegible on
my screen. It requires javascript and the irony is that it's not even HTTPS.

The article has been posted innumerable times before [0] [1] [2], and the
shady author makes a series of misleading, biased, unverified claims.
Literally every logical fallacy is on display here, and it doesn't provide any
references.

EDIT: This new title is even worse. Mods, what's up with the ridiculous title
edits lately?

EDIT: Why all the downvotes? I'm trying to provide constructive criticism
here, but I guess this place isn't the bastion of civilized discussion that it
used to be.

~~~
hga
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling)

------
briandear
I think they nailed it..

<<<[420 points] Show HN: I ripped off an existing product and added Bootstrap
to it >> Anonymous 06/26/15(Fri)22:42:37 No.48696192▶ This is a perfect
example of the sort of immature, { misogynistic, racist } attitudes that
permeate tech!

(followed soon after by)

What this actually shows is why more complex factors are at work in explaining
why { women, blacks } choose other fields of specialty.>>>

~~~
plausibility
Some of these are, I think, quite spot on. > [825] How we plan to burst the
bubble with our niche startup!

------
hookey
Archive link in case someone is reading this in the future:
[https://rbt.asia/g/thread/S48696148](https://rbt.asia/g/thread/S48696148)

Also, there have been a bunch of threads like these. I believe this was the
first one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6747373)

~~~
minimaxir
And not much has changed since then, unfortunately.

------
briandear
It's interesting how this post hasn't made the HN front page despite having
higher points than many of the other stories.

~~~
minimaxir
This most likely got flagged due to the 4chan mention in the title.

~~~
azeirah
Yeah, it was at the second page when it disappeared.

------
krapp
sage

~~~
sova
sage goes in every field

